#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Visa for trip to Angkor Wat

## mordred

I was just looking for information about the visa process to visit Cambodia.  I'm in Bangkok now and I was wondering would it be easier to go to the Cambodian embassy to apply or should I try the E visa?  Anyone have experience with this?  I found info about the E visa online, but nothing about getting at the embassy and their website isn't giving it up.

This is what I found on the E visa:

Cambodia Visa, Apply Cambodia Visa Online, Cambodia e-Visa - Official Site

----------


## Chairman Mao

Can just get one when you arrive.

US$20. Plus they might try to rob you of some more along the way. Just tell them to fuck off. Go to the desk. Give them the 20. If they spout some shit just point at the bain of their lives, the sign above them that says 'Visas US$20'.

----------


## mordred

I've read that waiting until you get there is a pain in the ass and I'd like to bypass as much trouble as possible.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Not as much trouble as going to the embassy and either waiting there a few hours, or going back there again 2 days later to collect it.

And as you can't figure out how to work the e-visa, I'd say that simply standing in line at arrivals will be less of a pain in the ass for you.

----------


## good2bhappy

got mine at the airport on arrival
no problem

----------

